# Went hypo from igf and thought I was dying!



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay so I wasn't feeling much from 40-50mcgs ed of igf-1 lr3 so I upped the dose to 100mcgs. First day went great, huge pumps! Last night I stayed up till 6am because I thought I was dying. I made the mistake of only eating carbs till 3pm after taking the shot at 11am. By 10pm my vision went blurry. At 11pm I took my zma and went to bed. I laid there for about 2 hours and realized something was off. My breathing was getting heavy, my mouth was dry and when I got up I almost fainted. I knew I was going hypo so I went to the kitchen ate 2 bagels, 2 brownies, a banana and a v8 juice.......for the next 4 hours I stayed awake because I was afraid I wouldn't wake up if I fell a sleep. This was scary as shit! If you are taking this pep in high doses eat a shit ton of carbs! It's no joke!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 13, 2012)

X2!!!

IGF scares the shit out of me now because it can make you go seriously hypo hours later when you don't expect it. It happened to me twice when I ran IGF a few months ago. I was driving and got tunnel vision and realized I was going way faster than I usually do, stomach seemed to just open up and take up my whole body, and breathing got crazy heavy. I got home and slammed down tons of food and fruit juice. Took over an hour for the feeling to go away I felt like I was fighting for my life!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 13, 2012)

Ziggy1333 said:


> Okay so I wasn't feeling much from 40-50mcgs ed of igf-1 lr3 so I upped the dose to 100mcgs. First day went great, huge pumps! Last night I stayed up till 6am because I thought I was dying. I made the mistake of only eating carbs till 3pm after taking the shot at 11am. By 10pm my vision went blurry. At 11pm I took my zma and went to bed. I laid there for about 2 hours and realized something was off. My breathing was getting heavy, my mouth was dry and when I got up I almost fainted. I knew I was going hypo so I went to the kitchen ate 2 bagels, 2 brownies, a banana and a v8 juice.......for the next 4 hours I stayed awake because I was afraid I wouldn't wake up if I fell a sleep. This was scary as shit! If you are taking this pep in high doses eat a shit ton of carbs! It's no joke![/QUOT
> 
> Sounds to me your insulin levels dropped? Normally when they have a rapid drop, go get a spoon of jelly-not the sugar free kind-but the normal jam like smuckers..Eat 2 large "tablespoons" and wash it down with a lot of water right after the pin.. If I were you, I would do some more research and possibly google about the pros and cons of GH and how it should be used regarding IU's..You must get the insulin levels up right after pin! Research soom foods with high insulin levels..But I don't reccomend using insulin "the product"..spike them through food brotha!!!


----------



## moresize (Jan 13, 2012)

not an expert...IGF should not cause you to go hypo like that...sounds more like what true slin would do.

do you trust your source?

everyone is different but I use IGFlr3 and run it with a Carbless PWO drink


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yea all the studies show not enough carbs will do it


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad your ok scary shit!! I thought i went hypo on slin, very scary to!!


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 13, 2012)

moresize said:


> not an expert...IGF should not cause you to go hypo like that...sounds more like what true slin would do.
> 
> do you trust your source?
> 
> everyone is different but I use IGFlr3 and run it with a Carbless PWO drink



Yeah I agree with this. I'm taking 100mcg daily IGF-1 LR3 and I haven't noticed this at all. I mean I feel light headed immediately afterwards if I haven't consumed enough carbs, but not that long after injecting.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 13, 2012)

Never had those sides from IGF DES or LR3.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ya you need carbs as if is insulin like growth factors


----------

